# Auflösung von 1366x768 Wincc Flexible



## emilio20 (19 September 2010)

Hallo Ich habe ein Problem ich möchten einen All in one PC als Visualisierungsgerät nutzen für eine Haussteuerung. Der Pc hat eine maximale Auflösung von 1366x768 und ist ein 16:9 Display. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das die kleinste 16:9 Auflösung in Wincc Flexible 2008 1440x900 ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Auflösung auf 1366x768 umzustellen?

Es gint da den Panel PC 677B mit 46" de PC hat die außlösung 1366x768. Ich finden diesen PC aber nicht in Wincc flexible
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...gionUrl=/&tree=CatalogTree#activetab=product&

Wo finde ich für diesen Panel die Daten fpr wincc Flexible damit ich das als Bediengerät festlegen kann?


----------



## emilio20 (25 September 2010)

Hall Weiß da jemand einen Möglichkeit wie ich die skalierung auf 1366x786 ändern kann? gibt es das was ? ?


----------



## sailor (25 September 2010)

HI. Spendier den PC doch ne andre Grafikkarte oder nen andren Monitor.
Die Auflösungen in WF sind im Gegensatz zu WINCC fest vorgegeben, so weit ich weiss.
Sailor


----------



## Paule (25 September 2010)

*Auflösung im SPS-Forum*

Sorry emilio das ich da jetzt dein Thema dafür hernehme.

[OT]
Hat jemand die Auflösung vom Forum geändert?
Irgendwie erscheint mir das heute alles kleiner.

Meine restlichen Anwendungen passen noch alle. 
[/OT]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Sorry emilio das ich da jetzt dein Thema dafür hernehme.
> 
> [OT]
> Hat jemand die Auflösung vom Forum geändert?
> ...


 
hi hi,
Paule wann warst du das letzte mal beim Augenarzt, du weißt ja
im Alter läst die Sehstärke nach 

gruß helmut

PS. bei sieht das SPS-Forum aus wie immer.


----------



## Paule (25 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hi hi,
> Paule wann warst du das letzte mal beim Augenarzt, du weißt ja
> im Alter läst die Sehstärke nach
> 
> ...


Du meinst sicher *mir*. 
Mist, mit der Antwort habe ich gerechnet darum habe ich kein separates Thema erstellt. :shock:
Was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## Matze001 (25 September 2010)

Nutzt du Firefox?

Wenn das der Fall ist, Firefox speichert für jede Seite seperat die "Zoomeinstellung". Einfach mal STRG (CTRL) drücken und Mausrad scrollen.

Dann sollte man es sogar nicht schlechten Augen erkennen können. *ROFL*


MfG

Marcel


----------



## Paule (26 September 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Einfach mal STRG (CTRL) drücken und Mausrad scrollen.


Klasse, das wars. 
Danke Marcel.

Nun gebe ich wieder an emilio ab:



emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo Ich habe ein Problem ich möchten einen All in one PC als Visualisierungsgerät nutzen für eine Haussteuerung. Der Pc hat eine maximale Auflösung von 1366x768 und ist ein 16:9 Display. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das die kleinste 16:9 Auflösung in Wincc Flexible 2008 1440x900 ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Auflösung auf 1366x768 umzustellen?
> 
> Es gint da den Panel PC 677B mit 46" de PC hat die außlösung 1366x768. Ich finden diesen PC aber nicht in Wincc flexible
> https://eb.automation.siemens.com/goos/Catalog/Pages/ProductData.aspx?activetab=&language=de&nodeid=10042735&region=si&regionUrl=/&tree=CatalogTree#activetab=product&
> ...


----------



## Lachi001 (12 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie der Themen Ersteller!
Es wurde an einem Siemens IPC 477D eine Veränderung vorgenommen, danach war kein Vollbild mehr auf dem HMI zu sehen. 
Es gibt in meinem WinCC leider nicht die Auflösung 1366x768.
Ich weiss nicht wie man es hin bekommt das diese Anzeige wieder dargestellt werden kann. Sie hat vor dem aufspielen funktioniert.
Das mit dem Mausrad Scrollen usw, weiss ich nicht was damit genau gemeint ist.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube dass die Begrenzung liegt in den IPC477D. Obwohl dass es 1366x768 unterstützt.
Du musst dein HMI in ein PC Station umändern.
Dann sind diese Auflösungen wählbar:



Genau welche IPC477D ist das ?
Guckst du auf den integrierte Touch Schirm, oder ein eksternen Bildschirm mit ein andere Auflösung als der Touch ?


----------



## JesperMP (12 Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht habe ich es falsch verstanden.

Meinst du dass das HMI programm der zu den IPC477D passt (mit 1280x1024 Auflösung) nicht mehr angezeigt wird ? 
Das war was ich zuerst gedacht hat.

Oder meinst du dass jemand hat ein HMI Programm geladen, mit der Auflösung 1366x768 auf ein IPC477D der eine feste Auflösung von 1280x1024 hat ? 
In den Fall zeigt den HMI entweder nur ein Teil von den Konfigurierten Bild an, oder das Bild mit Scroll-Balken. 
Dann einfach den HMI Programm in ein Auflösung konfigurieren der mit den IPC477D passt.


----------

